# Staffys with other dogs



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy. I stayed well clear of them, because I really do not trust any staffy/staffy type around my dog. Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead to make him let go. Now, I really don't trust them at all. They are fine with people (if they have been brought up right) but when I have ollie with me, I don't trust them at all. To be honest, I don't like yorkies, westies, terriers or anything similar to these types around Ollie either as I've had bad experiences with them. Why can't people either teach their dogs proper recall or muzzle them if they aren't good with other dogs? I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs, akitas etc. Yorkies, westies and terriers should all be trained with good recall, and if not, on lead also as they are yappy and snappy with other dogs.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

If I had a dog aggressive dog it owuld be leashed and muzzled. Staffys can get on with other dogs pretty well but ones that aren't trained and socialised can't be trusted.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Not all staffys are like that. It's only the ones with irresponsible owners you need to avoid- but you can tell them from a distance, they usually have chain leads and spiked collars, and are trained to hang on to trees, sticks.

I know plenty of staffs that are dog friendly. There is a family who come to stay at the caravan park with 2 staffs and he comes walks with out lot. They run and play and join in like the rest of them

Though I have heard that once a staff reaches maturity they can become dog aggressive,a dn i have seen a few like that but they had ''stupid'' owners so I'm not sure.


I have a staff x and he is friendly to every other dog he sees.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Blaming the breed instead of the deeds. 

Funny enough, saw a staffy approaching this morning and quickly grabbed Maya and put her on a lead, why? because she doesn't like staffs and what was this staff doing? nothing but rolling on her belly and being very silly. Mine and my friends dogs were all trying to attack and bully this lovely little girl.

Many staff I've met are fantastic with both people and dogs, yes one or two can become dog aggressive and some play too rough but in total truth, they shouldn't be muzzled or kept on a lead because of what some staffs do.

My own dogs have been attacked by labs, collies, terriers and Barney was even brutally attacked by a weimaraner, that he had to have 8 stitches in his ear! does this mean all these breeds should be leashed and muzzled too.

I'm cautious of staffs I don't know, but then I'm cautious of any dog I don't know as I don't know how that dog will react or how Maya will react.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry Seven Pets maybe its just what I have experienced but bull****. Would like to say my boys but Alf is still unsure about dogs he dont know. Anyhow Arnie the cocker plays with any breed as long as its friendly, JRT, Patterdale, Welsh Terrier, Manchester Terrier and three dogs he makes a beeline for are all staffies, yes will admit one of these staffies goes in a bit "heavy" mostly because she missed out on the socialisation when she was younger, not her owners fault she was a rescue. The vast majority of dogs that are not dog friendly are kept on lead in my experience. Some dogs just play a bit more heavy handed than others. I have seen nasty cockers and springers that have to be kept on lead because of their tendancy to bite other dogs.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Well i know alot of ppl would disagree, I personally dont care wot breed a dog is....staffie, rottie, akita, no dogs are especially vicious or aggressive, its the owner/how they're brought up, not the breed itself.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

bird said:


> Some dogs just play a bit more heavy handed than others.


Then they should be brought under control. There really does need to be something done to prevent bad owners having dogs. Every tom, dick and harry can have a dog, and training is so hard to get absolutely right that it's no wonder there are tons of dogs that are bad in some shape or form.

It's just every staffy I have met have been too rough or too nasty for my liking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs,


What an absolute load of rubbish! 
Staffords are a dog,the same as any other that give warning's the same as any other.
My bitch is kept onlead,NOT muzzled and never will be,yes she can be DA,She is kept under control.
My boy is very laid back and I don't think he'd fight his way out of a wet paper bag!
Instead of demonising a breed,why don't you get to know it first ?


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Uh oh...I can sense alot of tension coming on this thread, so many staffy lovers and owners on here, those kind of statements will not go down well


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

fact is that staffies do tend to dislike other dogs (i know there are those who like dogs) and can take different signals as a challenge and they defo will not step back.... its their use in the past which gave them this trait.

I dont let mine play with staffs as i seen often enough play turning suddenly into more and to get the staff off is the hardest part.

I dont dislike them and im sure there are plenty dog friendly ones out there but alot arent and thats a trait of theirs....


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I think this could turn into an argument staffies are great dogs with othe dogs if they're trained and socialised right. But the same is true with golden retrievers even


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> fact is that staffies do tend to dislike other dogs (i know there are those who like dogs) and can take different signals as a challenge and they defo will not step back.... its their use in the past which gave them this trait.
> 
> I dont let mine play with staffs as i seen often enough play turning suddenly into more and to get the staff off is the hardest part.
> 
> I dont dislike them and im sure there are plenty dog friendly ones out there but alot arent and thats a trait of theirs....


this is exactly what i'm trying to say. i don't dislike the breed at all. brought up right, like any dog, they are wonderful and beautiful animals, but around other dogs, i don't trust them. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> Uh oh...I can sense alot of tension coming on this thread, so many staffy lovers and owners on here, those kind of statements will not go down well


I love my breed but don't like people who have never taken the time to know them demonise the breed.
They have an extremely hard time as it is, and when the rescue's are struggling to home this breed,statements like the one I quoted certainly don't help!

Staffords are a dog,end of!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> What an absolute load of rubbish!
> Staffords are a dog,the same as any other that give warning's the same as any other.
> My bitch is kept onlead,NOT muzzled and never will be,yes she can be DA,She is kept under control.
> My boy is very laid back and I don't think he'd fight his way out of a wet paper bag!
> Instead of demonising a breed,why don't you get to know it first ?


Staffys are more likely than not to (if they mis read singals from another dog) start a fight and can get quite aggressive. Seen this with my own dog.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Seven pets, I can see what ur saying but I think it just seems that way, but i dont think is true, there are hundreds or breeds and rescues who tend to dislike other dogs, no staffys specifically...

Im keeping out of this as we've had alot of lovely threads lately and i hate to see this one turning bad...as I feel it will


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

bird said:


> Sorry Seven Pets maybe its just what I have experienced but bull****. Would like to say my boys but Alf is still unsure about dogs he dont know. Anyhow Arnie the cocker plays with any breed as long as its friendly, JRT, Patterdale, Welsh Terrier, Manchester Terrier and three dogs he makes a beeline for are all staffies, yes will admit one of these staffies goes in a bit "heavy" mostly because she missed out on the socialisation when she was younger, not her owners fault she was a rescue. The vast majority of dogs that are not dog friendly are kept on lead in my experience. Some dogs just play a bit more heavy handed than others. I have seen nasty cockers and springers that have to be kept on lead because of their tendancy to bite other dogs.


I agree!. I'm just wondering Maybe your dog could do with a bit more training, As you said on another thread you dog's not good at recall when other dog's are around, So could be his too pushy with other dog's. Springer's and cocker's pull each other's ear's when they're playing come to think of it so does my lab


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, *the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy.* ................Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the *owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead* to make him let go.......


Are these the actions of responsible doggie owners?
Is it any wonder that their dogs are aggressive?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Then they should be brought under control. There really does need to be something done to prevent bad owners having dogs. Every tom, dick and harry can have a dog, and training is so hard to get absolutely right that it's no wonder there are tons of dogs that are bad in some shape or form.
> 
> It's just every staffy I have met have been too rough or too nasty for my liking.


What sweeping statements you make, if I reacted to a breed because of the few that I have met, I would be saying that all Weimaraners should be muzzled as virtually every one I have met has been aggressive.
Now that would be stupid wouldn't it?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> Yeah I think this could turn into an argument staffies are great dogs with othe dogs if they're trained and socialised right. But the same is true with golden retrievers even


Same with any breed.

I have met some real funny tempered cockers and springers who can be quite snappy when approached by dogs.

Other times I met Shepherds,Boxers and Labs who can be quite dominant and can trigger a fight with allot of dogs, I have seen this from a few dalmatians also.

Yes, once a staff gets into a fight it is harder to get them off but so are terriers, my friend has a jack russel x dachshund and he grabbed a staffy pups ear the other day and we could NOT get him to let go and the poor puppy was squealing in pain, we eventually got him off much to his disgust as he tried to go for the puppy again.

Dogs are Dogs, no matter what breed or size they are no different from each other it all lies in the breeding and the upbringing.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Any dog that is not brought up correctly can be just as likely to start a fight!
I have met plenty of staffs who just want to play. 
Before I moved from a rough part of a town, I avoided staffs like the plague because of he Owners! Not the dogs!
Now I have seen a few staffs since I moved and they are owned by Responsible people and are very friendly dogs


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Staffys are more likely than not to (if they mis read singals from another dog) start a fight and can get quite aggressive. Seen this with my own dog.


Actually NO Stafford I have ever owned has gone looking for trouble,very rarely they do,if challenged they are unlikely to back down.
The old saying is,Very rarely will a SBT start a fight,however it will finish one.

My two are Staffords,mine have been attacked and bitten more times than I care to remember,hence why I now have a DA bitch.
Not once has my boy ever retaliated,but can you imagine the reaction if he had of done.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I can understand were some people come from as my brother was attack by a pitbull but that was because of a irresponsible owner who left their dog outside by itself and it was loose.

Im way of any dog regradless of breed because I dont know if its friendly but once I know Im fine.

Ive seen pitbull dogs from a distance but have never met one up close. I remeber once this rotti was barking at me from behind a door and when the owner opened the door out came this soppy loopy dog that was kissing monster. The lady told my dad not to say the dog was friendly.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

rona said:


> What sweeping statements you make, if I reacted to a breed because of the few that I have met, I would be saying that all Weimaraners should be muzzled as virtually every one I have met has been aggressive.
> Now that would be stupid wouldn't it?


I would be saying all yorkies are dangerous dogs if that was the case which of course could never be true they're 7lb lapdogs. You can't judge every breed on a few dogs with really bad owners.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm presuming this thread is designed to wind people up? 

If not I invite you visit my home one day, I currently have my 2 staffy crosses sharing their beds with my 3 other dogs AND 1 foster full staffy AND 2 friends terriers who are staying for the weekend. Foster Staffy shared his dinner last night with teeny tiny Terrier girl Hazel who has no manner, didn't see him ripping her face off. He shared his bed last night with my Staffy cross old boy Cooper, slight grumble from Cooper when Dennis (foster boy) tried to sit on his head but I'd grumble with 30kg of Dennis on my head too. 

Yes I do put my foster Staffies on lead while walking if I see other dogs..not cos they are going to do anything but cos I can't be bothered with other dog owners being idiots. Then again I also my Staffie x bitch on lead because she's grumpy. I also put my lab x terrier on lead because he can be unpredicable so what does that tell you? ut:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

You just can't make any sweeping statement like that!!!! All breeds and crosses have different temprement, likes and dislikes.... it's like if I were punched by a chinese person saying ALL chinese people have agression issues, and should be kept in restricted areas... it really is that rediculous!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OK breeds that have gone for Arnie
Lab
GSD
Cocker
Collie

Breeds he plays with
*STAFFIES*
TERRIERS
Cockers
GSD
Springers
Heinz 57s
Dalmations
Weimies
Labs


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I love all dogs, if they're brought up wrong, abused, or anything that affects everything!!!

Im sure you didnt mean to "wind up" anyone seven pets hun, but it seems to have come across that way to some people, I hope this thread backs down and doesnt end up causing too many ppl anger and frustration!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

There are alot of Staffie's around here, and 90% of those are friendly with people and dogs. You will always get a few of any breed that are dog agressive. Unfortunatly too many idiots own staffie's, and without the proper socialisation they will become agressive.

When we first had Tess (a staffie) she was attacked by another staffie, nothing serious, luckily, but it never stoped us introducing her to other staffies. And having seen them play, I would like to say that they make alot of noise, and people will very often think they are being agressive and fighting. My brother has a staffie and when we had Summer, our first chinese crested, they used to get on really well, and play fight with eachother alot. She never had a mark on her, staffie's can be very gentle dogs too.

I'm sorry that the staffie's by you are agressive, but I don't think it's fair that you want them all muzzled in public, that is punishing the well trained dogs, and their owners!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I do stop Zeb playing with unknow staffs because he He starts problems with them, its not often to the staff that starts its zeb should he be muzzled?? No because i keep him under control when hes near them Hes grown to dislike the breed and even had training sessions and play with friendly staffs he still doesnt like them much. Hes been attacked by three different staff type dogs sincde the age of 5months ish.

Bear was attacked by a staff cross last month, causing some damage to his face very luck for us the owner of the staff was very quick at getting his dog off and oh was very quick at getting them home away from the dog. 
Hes been fine since with other dogs although hasnt met a staff yet im sure bear would be fine.

In all both my dogs have been attacked by staffs Oh an a mentally ill boxer but this doesnt mean i want all staffs muzzled, its abit like saying all dogs over 30kg and 19in tall should be muzzled its a sweeping statement and cruel to well behaved and trained dogs


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I agree!. I'm just wondering Maybe your dog could do with a bit more training, As you said on another thread you dog's not good at recall when other dog's are around, So could be his too pushy with other dog's. Springer's and cocker's pull each other's ear's when they're playing come to think of it so does my lab


my dog is always being trained, if you would have read the other thread, he's been going through the teenage phase, which i'm sure you know, is as hard as when they are pups, they just ignore you and go off in the other direction. he's fine with other dogs (apart from the odd aggressive points (only three occasions over his life so far (two pups (jumping on ollie's head, other was trying to take a treat from me) and 1 cavalier (over excitement)), and he plays nicely. as i say other dogs are usually fine with him too, it's just these staffys, which is why i started the thread. anyway, a recall command is totally different to how a dog is around other dogs.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Daynna said:


> In all both my dogs have been attacked by staffs Oh an a mentally ill boxer but this doesnt mean i want all staffs muzzled, its abit like saying all dogs over 30kg and 19in tall should be muzzled its a sweeping statement and cruel to well behaved and trained dogs


Don't move to switzerland then... *all* dogs over 25kg's have to be muzzled in public!!!


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy. I stayed well clear of them, because I really do not trust any staffy/staffy type around my dog. Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead to make him let go. Now, I really don't trust them at all. They are fine with people (if they have been brought up right) but when I have ollie with me, I don't trust them at all. To be honest, I don't like yorkies, westies, terriers or anything similar to these types around Ollie either as I've had bad experiences with them. Why can't people either teach their dogs proper recall or muzzle them if they aren't good with other dogs? I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs, akitas etc. Yorkies, westies and terriers should all be trained with good recall, and if not, on lead also as they are yappy and snappy with other dogs.


Funnily enough one of the nastiest dogs i have encountered at the training sessions (except for mine, she is not a staffy and she was muzzled in the ring...) was a springer spaniel. he would turn nasty to any other dog passing nearby without warning and left the trainers and the behaviourists wondering why given that he was bought as pup and brought up in a well balanced household....
mhmmmm
food for thoughts ...


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> If I had a dog aggressive dog it owuld be leashed and muzzled. Staffys can get on with other dogs pretty well but ones that aren't trained and socialised can't be trusted.


That applies to any breed! I know a male golden retriever that would kill another dog on sight, and usually you would never think that of that breed, wheras my sisters staffy LOVES any other dogs. We also have a large male staffy live near us and he also loves the company of other dogs and never had a problem with him at all.

Its the 2 Akita's near us that have nearly killed a couple of dogs 

And in answer to the OP about all those breeds should always be kept on the lead - i think that is very short sighted view, and you are obviosuly unfortunate enough to be meeting muppets with dogs


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Dimkaz we had a Rescue ESS,we had to return him,he started fights with my two dogs he and my 6 month old bitch had a spat in the garden which we had to seperate,then he went to bite my daughter.

My boy will happily play with other dogs without any problems,very rarely he does though because like Seven Pets,some other owners have blinkered views of the breed.

All us responsible owners of SBT's can do is keep promoting the breed in a good light and make sure that we are always responsible by keeping them under control and not allowing situations to arise.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I said that in another post I've met some of the supossably sweetest breeds and they've been aggressive. Akitas can be bad with other dogs I know that but I know one that lives with 5 other dogs one a boxer/pitbull mix who has no dog aggression problems. He was socialised from day one though.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy. I stayed well clear of them, because I really do not trust any staffy/staffy type around my dog. Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead to make him let go. Now, I really don't trust them at all. They are fine with people (if they have been brought up right) but when I have ollie with me, I don't trust them at all. To be honest, I don't like yorkies, westies, terriers or anything similar to these types around Ollie either as I've had bad experiences with them. Why can't people either teach their dogs proper recall or muzzle them if they aren't good with other dogs? I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs, akitas etc. Yorkies, westies and terriers should all be trained with good recall, and if not, on lead also as they are yappy and snappy with other dogs.


Sorry but my staffy is good with people and dogs not all staffys are like this


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> I said that in another post I've met some of the supossably sweetest breeds and they've been aggressive. Akitas can be bad with other dogs I know that but I know one that lives with 5 other dogs one a boxer/pitbull mix who has no dog aggression problems. He was socialised from day one though.


Sorry I wasn't havent a dig at your post, was just elaborating to what I have found


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> my dog is always being trained, if you would have read the other thread, he's been going through the teenage phase, which i'm sure you know, is as hard as when they are pups, they just ignore you and go off in the other direction. he's fine with other dogs (apart from the odd aggressive points (only three occasions over his life so far (two pups (jumping on ollie's head, other was trying to take a treat from me) and 1 cavalier (over excitement)), and he plays nicely. as i say other dogs are usually fine with him too, it's just these staffys, which is why i started the thread. anyway, a recall command is totally different to how a dog is around other dogs.


The point i was making you dog's not 100 under control if you cant call him away from other dog's!



dimkaz said:


> Funnily enough one of the nastiest dogs i have encountered at the training sessions (except for mine, she is not a staffy and she was muzzled in the ring...) was a springer spaniel. he would turn nasty to any other dog passing nearby without warning and left the trainers and the behaviourists wondering why given that he was bought as pup and brought up in a well balanced household....
> mhmmmm
> food for thoughts ...


I think op think's that's ok it's a spaniel after all


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I will admit, that when out with my dogs, i am wary of SBT's. Not because i think they are blood thirsty fighters, but because i know a hell of a lot of people cant be bothered to train and socialise them. Im wary of GSD's and BC's too. Why? Because my boys have been attacked for no reason.

Staffords dont go around looking for a fight. My Alfie will do anything possible to avoid one. He was set on by a pack of 5 or 6 collies a few years back, and instead of fighting (a trait people seem to think is innate in the breed) he turned tail and ran. 

Ive met a few SBT's with my two now, and NOT ONE showed any sign of aggression. Not even a grumble. Yet ive had issues with spaniels, collies, GSD's and labs. Im more wary of these breeds than i am of an SBT. 

A dog doesnt know what breed it is. It can only judge life and other dogs according to its experiences. Yes, some breeds have certain personality traits. But theres a vast difference between gameness and aggression.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> The point i was making you dog's not 100 under control if you cant call him away from other dog's!
> 
> I think op think's that's ok it's a spaniel after all


i know that, but he's getting trained, and he's got a lead on (trailing) so if the other oner feels like they want to grab ollie (for whatever reason) they can. have you tried to get a dog through a teenage phase? it's bloody hard work.

never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

kazschow said:


> Don't move to switzerland then... *all* dogs over 25kg's have to be muzzled in public!!!


mine would be buggered then lol!

Oh zebs also had his nose bitten by a yorkie and a shizu, and been chranged and pinned by a springer spaniel who will go for everytime we walk past him


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy. I stayed well clear of them, because I really do not trust any staffy/staffy type around my dog. Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead to make him let go. Now, I really don't trust them at all. They are fine with people (if they have been brought up right) but when I have ollie with me, I don't trust them at all. To be honest, I don't like yorkies, westies, terriers or anything similar to these types around Ollie either as I've had bad experiences with them. Why can't people either teach their dogs proper recall or muzzle them if they aren't good with other dogs? I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs, akitas etc. Yorkies, westies and terriers should all be trained with good recall, and if not, on lead also as they are yappy and snappy with other dogs.


I think you have made a rather wide sweeping and stupid statement, ,on our way back from a lovely walk 2 spaniels both off lead came rushing over to my dog (staffyx) and one of them nipped him on his ear , he did not do any thing or have a go at the other dogs .


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I will admit, that when out with my dogs, i am wary of SBT's. Not because i think they are blood thirsty fighters, but because i know a hell of a lot of people cant be bothered to train and socialise them. Im wary of GSD's and BC's too. Why? Because my boys have been attacked for no reason.


My two have also been attacked countless times by all breeds and crosses,the majority of SBT owners around here are responsible and very rarely do we encounter any.



Nonnie said:


> Staffords dont go around looking for a fight. My Alfie will do anything possible to avoid one. He was set on by a pack of 5 or 6 collies a few years back, and instead of fighting (a trait people seem to think is innate in the breed) he turned tail and ran.


My boy is also the same and he is an entire male.



Nonnie said:


> Ive met a few SBT's with my two now, and NOT ONE showed any sign of aggression. Not even a grumble. Yet ive had issues with spaniels, collies, GSD's and labs. Im more wary of these breeds than i am of an SBT.


Same here,



Nonnie said:


> A dog doesnt know what breed it is. It can only judge life and other dogs according to its experiences. Yes, some breeds have certain personality traits. But theres a vast difference between gameness and aggression.


Excellent points raised.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i know that, but he's getting trained, and he's got a lead on (trailing) so if the other oner feels like they want to grab ollie (for whatever reason) they can. have you tried to get a dog through a teenage phase? it's bloody hard work.
> 
> never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


 I'm sorry, but a lead trailing! Why not just get a long lead so that you can keep control of your dog? It is unfair for you to think that a lead that people can pick up if they want is enough! If he runs over to an on lead dog that is agressive or scared how do you expect that owner to deal with your dog and theirs??


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i know that, but he's getting trained, and he's got a lead on (trailing) so if the other oner feels like they want to grab ollie (for whatever reason) they can. have you tried to get a dog through a teenage phase? it's bloody hard work.
> 
> never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


Trust me theres plenty of em out there. Alf has the potential to turn bad because hes so scared of other dogs, but so far so good hes a work in progress. You've talked about nasty staffies well sorry I have come across no nasty staffies but probably about 4/5 nasty spaniels, both springer and cocker.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I avoid Staffs when I'm out with Selma or put her on-lead, but not for the reason you're probably thinking- I avoid them because Selma has a disliking for them and will show me up. Staffs have enough of a hard time ~ this thread is proof ~ without Selma yapping in their faces. (she does it to Boxers too)
When I'm out with other dogs I love seeing happy wormy little Staffs whizzing around and bringing a bit of fun to the proceedings!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i am not gonna say what i really wanted to say to the op, i really dont want banning!!

i have a staffy and a terrier x, both rescues,

my staffy can be DA so i never have her off lead when there are any other dogs around, 
my terrier is a wimp! if you was to look at him or shout at him in a cross way he would either run away or roll over,
i have perfect recall on both of them as well as instant downs,


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> I'm sorry, but a lead trailing! Why not just get a long lead so that you can keep control of your dog? It is unfair for you to think that a lead that people can pick up if they want is enough! If he runs over to an on lead dog that is agressive or scared how do you expect that owner to deal with your dog and theirs??


I agree,that is as irresponsible as not having a lead attached at all.

There is no chance I would be able to control my own bitch and someone else's dog, and why should I have to anyway.
If I'm on my own I walk mine seperatly as I can't fully control two dogs at the same time.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i know that, but he's getting trained, and he's got a lead on (trailing) so if the other oner feels like they want to grab ollie (for whatever reason) they can. have you tried to get a dog through a teenage phase? it's bloody hard work.Erm 3 and one 6month, yes it is hard! But have to say i didn't expect other dog owner's too comtrol my dog's for me:blushing:
> 
> never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


your very lucky then

Have you had another bad day? I find playing with my dog's make's me feel better


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> your very lucky then
> 
> Have you had another bad day? I find playing with my dog's make's me feel better


How did you get your's through the teenage stage then ?
Did you drop the lead and just let them get on with it,because the teen stage is soooo hard to deal with you know!  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> I'm sorry, but a lead trailing! Why not just get a long lead so that you can keep control of your dog? It is unfair for you to think that a lead that people can pick up if they want is enough! If he runs over to an on lead dog that is agressive or scared how do you expect that owner to deal with your dog and theirs??


we have progressed from the long line to a shorter lead. the long line was for when he had no recall at all, now he has some recall, he has a shorter lead which is trailing. the owner doesn't have to pick it up. did i say he ran up to on lead dogs? he won't go to a dog if i tell him not to. it's when they are playing, it's difficult (sometimes) to get him away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> we have progressed from the long line to a shorter lead. the long line was for when he had no recall at all, now he has some recall, he has a shorter lead which is trailing. the owner doesn't have to pick it up. did i say he ran up to on lead dogs? he won't go to a dog if i tell him not to. it's when they are playing, it's difficult (sometimes) to get him away.


And a loose lead can cause injury to both dogs


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

My son has a staffy and a Gsd both live happy together they also have 4 kids and both dogs love the kids to bits and are protective over them, one of my gsds will quite happly play with the staff and gsd but my other one hates them, its not because hes not been trained its because of the bites hes taken off jrs, another gsd and other cross dogs i now keep him on lead but i will not muzzle him as until a dog goes to attack him usually they are off lead he will not bother them, when the jr attacked he had to have stiches to his throat at vets , but my sons staffy is a big softy and would not hurt dogs or people so i can only see good in them , i know there are lots of yobs around here have them and i will not walk where they are as most are nasty but thats the owners fault not the dogs.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> And a loose lead can cause injury to both dogs


 Was about to put that!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> How did you get your's through the teenage stage then ?
> Did you drop the lead and just let them get on with it,because the teen stage is soooo hard to deal with you know!  :smilewinkgrin:


No i gave them all a book to read. Or just waited for someone else to pick the lead up. And then just blame the other dog's. God i wish i'd thought of that at the time. Might try it with Badger cos it does sound like it's ok for cocker's to hassle other dog's.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Over the lifetime of my dogs the following "attacks" have occured.


Whiskey - My BC. Can be dog aggressive i keep him close and he has perfect recall, he stays on a lead whenever too close to other dogs.
1 day, a girl came past with her GSD. We went through a alley and i stepped back and to the side. She was on her mobile chatting, so let her GSD off. He immediately ran to Whiskey and lept on him attacking him he had 15 stitches in his neck. Conclusion...Stupid owner cannot control dog and didnt care!!!

Jodie - My Pharoah Hound x Whippet. Shy, nervous little soul.
We were in a park one afternoon on lead. Along came a rottie, no collar no lead, owner other side of the field. Jumped on her and bit a chunk from her ear. Owner, over the other side of the field came up to me F'ing at me telling me my dog mustve wound his dog up!!!!!!!!

Tyler - My Lurcher x Collie. Playful, loves other dogs, v friendly.
Attacked by a yorkie who bit his leg when once again owner was other side of field ON THE MOBILE. Tyler was on a lead because we only just entered the field. This was no small bite, this was a huge piece of skin taken, he needed 8 stitches.

Hollie - My Lab x Collie. Bit grumpy, elderly, going blind.
Bitten by a Border Collie!! this was at a fun dog show! Owner has her dog on lead, I had hollie on a lead, it walked past sniffed Hollie, to which i pulled hollie away telling the owner "if you dont mind could you pull your dog away cos shes a little grumpy" she then replied "its ok shes only sniffing" then jumped on her back and caught the side of her hip with her teeth and would NOT get off her. Owner was screaming I was trying to get hollie away who was yelping and luckily owner paid for vet bill but another owner that doesnt listen or respect what i say when i say "pull your dog away from mine!!"

So regardless of breed, as im sure all of our stories will show....ANY BREED can be aggressive at any point.!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

is it just a myth then that some staffords, even though socialized properly, can develope a dislike to other dogs when they reach adulthood and thats due their usage in the past? Because im sure i read that quite alot..... 

.... curious


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A myth I'd say like the one that gsds always turn when they become adults.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sorry but if my dog had a problem leaving othe dogs when he had been playing with them then he wouldn't be off playing with them.

Some owners are not so nice and don't wait for you to catch up whent hey want to leave I have seen a dog hit by a car because when the other dog was finished playing and the owner walked off, the loose dog ran after them into the road 

Both my dogs know the command ''enough'' and once I call this they will stop. Then if I ask them to come they will. Doesn't matter how much fun they are having. If I had any problem at all getting them to come away from other dogs- no matter what breed- they wouldn't play with other dogs.

Also if your dog won't leave another dog alone when you cal it can cause problems because how do you know your dog is reading the other dogs signs to leave alone?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> So regardless of breed, as im sure all of our stories will show....ANY BREED can be aggressive at any point.!


Quite! They all have teeth

I'm always very embarrassed when staffy owners see me putting Selma on the lead as they approach, I always have to explain that it is MY problem, not theirs. Some owners are light hearted about it, but you can tell that some are so brow beaten that they no longer care that someone is removing their dog from the staffy's company 

Seven Pets, you're welcome to come walking with me and meet dozens of great staffs and responsible owners. And then meet owners of other breeds who have no control and continually make excuses, but that's OK because they're 'soft' breeds

Edit to add - sorry if you're getting a hard time on this thread Seven Pets, but you must have expected a backlash after opening such an inflamatory thread?


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Natik said:


> is it just a myth then that some staffords, even though socialized properly, can develope a dislike to other dogs when they reach adulthood and thats due their usage in the past? Because im sure i read that quite alot.....
> 
> .... curious


 In my experience it is untrue, but I don't have a huge amount of experience with them. Even if some do develope agression, it is unfair to say that they should all be muzzled and kept on lead!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> is it just a myth then that some staffords, even though socialized properly, can develope a dislike to other dogs when they reach adulthood and thats due their usage in the past? Because im sure i read that quite alot.....
> 
> .... curious


Ive read an awful lot about SBT's in various books and publications. Nearly all were written by those who have never even owned one.

My dogs attitudes have never changed (well Alfies didnt until he got mauled). Theres no reason for them too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Natik said:


> is it just a myth then that some staffords, even though socialized properly, can develope a dislike to other dogs when they reach adulthood and thats due their usage in the past? Because im sure i read that quite alot.....
> 
> .... curious


No some Staffies can be like this as can terriers, borders Collies, Spaniels, Weimies, Labs, Goldies etc etc


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> A myth I'd say like the one that gsds always turn when they become adults.


im sure its been said by breeders they might not tolerate other dogs when reaching adulthood...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Natik said:


> im sure its been said by breeders they might not tolerate other dogs when reaching adulthood...


I have said it,
Yes it is true that some Mature dogs may not tolerate other dogs,but then that can be true of any dog regardless of it's breed.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure some do but so could any breed. But with the right socialisation its unlikely. Most of those "facts" go back to when there was no concept of socialising dogs and it was choke them until they do as you say no wonder a lot of them became dog or even people aggressive.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> How did you get your's through the teenage stage then ?
> Did you drop the lead and just let them get on with it,because the teen stage is soooo hard to deal with you know!  :smilewinkgrin:


i have worked hard through his teenage phase, it's been hard work and now i'm being joked with that a teenage phase is easy, and i would keep him on lead because it "easy" for someone else to get him. if i could let him completely off lead, then i would, but i think it's best for everyone if i still have some control.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I have said it,
> Yes it is true that some Mature dogs may not tolerate other dogs,but then that can be true of any dog regardless of it's breed.


but u as a breeder said in the past that the majority of adult dogs do not tolerate other dogs 

thats what got me thinking....

even if brought up responsibly ...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i have worked hard through his teenage phase, it's been hard work and now i'm being joked with that a teenage phase is easy, and i would keep him on lead because it "easy" for someone else to get him. if i could let him completely off lead, then i would, but i think it's best for everyone if i still have some control.


   How on earth can you have some control if the lead is on the dog and at the other end of the park? 
If he doesn;t come away from other dogs as soon as you call, that's not control


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i have worked hard through his teenage phase, it's been hard work and now i'm being joked with that a teenage phase is easy, and i would keep him on lead because it "easy" for someone else to get him. if i could let him completely off lead, then i would, but i think it's best for everyone if i still have some control.


 Everyone knows the teenage phase is hard, but letting your dog run round with a lead still attached is not safe, for your dog or others!

LuLu's recall with other dogs is non existant, so I keep her on lead. She gets to play with other dogs when I see my friends, in mine or their garden.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

so what am i supposed to do? some dogs that he's playing with, he will come away from on first command, some dogs, he won't, but why should i put him on a long line because he won't do it all the time? it's hit and miss, he's a teenage, god most of you must have gone through the teenage phase with your dogs and know how hard it is. he's got much better now, but i won't stop him socialising with other dogs, when he usually comes back.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

charlie9009 said:


> In my experience it is untrue, but I don't have a huge amount of experience with them. Even if some do develope agression, it is unfair to say that they should all be muzzled and kept on lead!


im all against muzzling myself.... i believe a dog should always have the chance to defend itself if needed. But obviously aggressive ones should be kept on lead....


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> Everyone knows the teenage phase is hard, but letting your dog run round with a lead still attached is not safe, for your dog or others!
> 
> LuLu's recall with other dogs is non existant, so I keep her on lead. She gets to play with other dogs when I see my friends, in mine or their garden.


so should i have no lead on at all?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i have worked hard through his teenage phase, it's been hard work and now i'm being joked with that a teenage phase is easy, and i would keep him on lead because it "easy" for someone else to get him. if i could let him completely off lead, then i would, but i think it's best for everyone if i still have some control.


So you think it's acceptable to leave a lead on your dog because you have little control whilst he's playing,that lead may cause injury to another dog,or your own dog - that is irresponsible.

I have two Adult dogs here,I got both of mine through the teen stage by re-inforcing behaviour I wanted,been consistant and extra training,boundries etc...
Not by leaving a lead trailing along the floor (because I had no control) to possibly injure my own dog and others,that is selfish and thoughtless.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> Also if your dog won't leave another dog alone when you cal it can cause problems because how do you know your dog is reading the other dogs signs to leave alone?


_So_ glad someone has mentioned this! I think it is the underlying factor with a lot of tiny dog aggression/yappiness. I see it so much with my Chihuahua and experience it more or less each time he goes out. He's on a lead and gives off all the signals of a dog not wanting to be bothered and yet because he is so small and no real threat to larger dogs- they disrespect him and barge on in, he gets intimidated and lashes out as a defence. It only needs to happen a couple of times, or even once, for the little dog to a) have a fear complex and b) learn that this is what you have to do to persuade other dogs to leave them alone. Kinda off topic but I think it's important when dogs are aggressive to try and understand all possible factors that might lead to it.


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Natik said:


> im all against muzzling myself.... i believe a dog should always have the chance to defend itself if needed. But obviously aggressive ones should be kept on lead....


 Yes, aggressive one's should be kept on lead, not all staffie's though! And this is the same for any breed, even small dogs!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> So you think it's acceptable to leave a lead on your dog because you have little control whilst he's playing,that lead may cause injury to another dog,or your own dog - that is irresponsible.
> 
> I have two Adult dogs here,I got both of mine through the teen stage by re-inforcing behaviour I wanted,been consistant and extra training,boundries etc...
> Not by leaving a lead trailing along the floor (because I had no control) to possibly injure my own dog and others,that is selfish and thoughtless.


at agility, he's fab, he's off lead and he does everything right. in the park, he's can be a bit cheeky but he can do it right sometimes.

who said i had no control? i do have control, can't you read, i said sometimes he doesn't come back but he usually does come back on first command?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah even a chihuahua if its aggressive should be leashed at all times. You shouldn't just attack a breed for a few dogs that way lies more BSL than we already have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Natik said:


> but u as a breeder said in the past that the majority of adult dogs do not tolerate other dogs
> 
> thats what got me thinking....
> 
> even if brought up responsibly ...


I always warn potential owners that a mature Adult may not tolerate other dogs,even if brought up responsibly.
That's why early socialisation is very important and should be maintained. SBT's are quite happy to ignore other dogs,even if they don't like them.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

charlie9009 said:


> Yes, aggressive one's should be kept on lead, not all staffie's though! And this is the same for any breed, even small dogs!


dont disagree....


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so should i have no lead on at all?


 If he is running around loose, then no he shouldn't have a lead on.

LuLu is still socialised, she meets other dogs while we are out walking, and gets times to play when they are in a fenced area (garden, or a fenced field with no other people walking dogs) I find that this is better than having her ignore me, and then thinking she can ignore me whenever she wants, and so all her training will suffer.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I always warn potential owners that a mature Adult may not tolerate other dogs,even if brought up responsibly.
> That's why early socialisation is very important and should be maintained. SBT's are quite happy to ignore other dogs,even if they don't like them.


and why is that that they might not tolerate other dogs when reaching adulthood even though they have been socialized properly (obviously im not talking about the ones been bitten etc) ?

Because ur not the first one i heard this from about the staffs....

And with other breeds u dont get this warning ...

...obviously with guarding breeds u get the warning that they will most likly guard but thats obvious lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> at agility, he's fab, he's off lead and he does everything right. in the park, he's can be a bit cheeky but he can do it right sometimes.
> 
> who said i had no control? i do have control, can't you read, i said sometimes he doesn't come back but he usually does come back on first command?


You said when he's playing he won't always come back,in my opinion this is having no control over your dog.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You get the warning with any fighting or guard breed its better to pre-warn people that they need a lot more socialisation than a gundog say. If you got a terrier you'd be warned that even with socialisation you could end up with a dog that kills small animals its being realistic but not saying it going to happen just saying that it could.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

In essence isn't it virtually impossible to quantify in that- whilst various breeds have various traits(whatever they may be) which have a higher than average likelihood of appearing within the given breed but at the same time there are no hard and fast rules because there are lots of mitigating factors in terms of training, socialisation etc... as well as natural individual differences that you can neither predict or account for.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Natik said:


> and why is that that they might not tolerate other dogs when reaching adulthood even though they have been socialized properly (obviously im not talking about the ones been bitten etc) ?
> 
> Because ur not the first one i heard this from about the staffs....
> 
> ...


It is a breed trait and instinct and you can't change it.
Some have it,some don't.
Same as other breeds,not all collie's will herd for example


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> You said when he's playing he won't always come back,in my opinion this is having no control over your dog.


no control would be him not coming back at all.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> You get the warning with any fighting or guard breed its better to pre-warn people that they need a lot more socialisation than a gundog say. If you got a terrier you'd be warned that even with socialisation you could end up with a dog that kills small animals its being realistic but not saying it going to happen just saying that it could.


but isnt a warning there because the chance of it happening is bigger than with any other breed?

So saying that staffs are all dog freindly dogs except of the ones with bad owners and responsible breeders warning buyers about their tendencies of not tolerating other dogs is like a two-faced message really confusigf me lol

Im just wondering alot today lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> It is a breed trait and instinct and you can't change it.
> Some have it,some don't.
> Same as other breeds,not all collie's will herd for example


yes, but the majority of collies will do though... just like the majority of gsd will guard....

and thanks for answering


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I also think that the dog senses so much from the owner, so immediately an owner tenses up, shouts or calls them back in perhaps a more nervous way or more desperate way because of a perceived threat from a strange dog then their dog is immediately on guard and in fact could actually initiate an attack from a strange dog as the strange dog then feels threatened.
Owners need to realise that their body language is very important in all interactions with strange dogs, as both dogs can pick up signals.

I agree known aggressive dogs should be kept on leads and/or muzzled if really necessary, or exercised in safe situations away from the GP. Both for others safety and for their own as aggressive dogs can end up being put down and it is up to the owners to look after them and make sure they do not get into such situations


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> no control would be him not coming back at all.


In my opinion no control = not doing what the owners have given the command to do.
Ignoring your command sometimes = Not having full control over your dog in all situations,including play.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> In my opinion no control = not doing what the owners have given the command to do.
> Ignoring your command sometimes = Not having full control over your dog in all situations,including play.


how do you think i should overcome this issue then?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I have met some super Staffs with super natures, but have also met a few dodgy ones, a lot of it has to do with the wrong type of owner attracted to them because of their so called "hard" image, which i find incredibly sad...Also over breeding of poor examples for people who just see ££££ and the media haven't painted them in a great light 
We have quite a few of those idiot owners around here, who think it's incredibly funny if their dog is straining at the lead to get to another dog :cursing:.

I will avoid these type of people, but i certainly don't blame the dog, any dog of any breed can be a menace in the wrong hands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> how do you think i should overcome this issue then?


Certainly not by leaving a lead trailing across the floor to cause injury.

What motivates your dog ?
Toys ? Food ?
You have to be more interesting than what he's doing at that time.
If he doesn't come back, go and get him,walk ends,so he will soon realise,coming back earns him food or toys,not coming back means fun time is over.

Reward,praise,positive re-enforcement.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Or if that fails try lying down apparently it makes the dog come over if only to investigate what on earth their human is doing. Definately find something that motivates him and at first maybe even give him a handful of treats rather than one make a huge fuss of him when he comes back and he'll learn its a great thing to come back


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Natik said:


> but isnt a warning there because the chance of it happening is bigger than with any other breed?
> 
> So saying that staffs are all dog freindly dogs except of the ones with bad owners and responsible breeders warning buyers about their tendencies of not tolerating other dogs is like a two-faced message really confusigf me lol
> 
> Im just wondering alot today lol


Yes the warning is there because they have that history as a dog fighting breed and quite a few do have aggression issues. I didn't say they were all dog friendly I said it takes a lot of socialisation and training if you read my posts.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Food motivates him, he's not too keen on toys. will try the handful of treats, rather than one. i always recall him loads during the walk, so he doesn't think it's hometime when i call him. 

Sallyanne - you say go and get him, how will i do that without a lead on?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> Yes the warning is there because they have that history as a dog fighting breed and quite a few do have aggression issues. I didn't say they were all dog friendly I said it takes a lot of socialisation and training if you read my posts.


i didnt aim the middle part only at what u said 

but even though with socialization and training u will find those who will not tolerate when reaching adulthood but sallyanne already explained that part


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know sorry I'm really tired right now I'm not reading posts right


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

I have not read the full thread yet but i just want to say its the owners not the breed.
i hate it when staffys get bad rep, as my old girl is 11 now, the story on how we got her at 18 months old is on another thread somewhere, only beware if you read it it may make you cry.

Well cassie Loves all people and all dogs, when i found my love for shih tzu 3 years ago Cassie was then 8 years old and i knew she would be fine with them, we atually call her granny cassie now as she has took them all under her wing, she play fights with them all, even my 3month old puppy she know to be gentle, i don`t know how but she does, she used to get quite rough playing with Lucy but since Lucy as been pregnant Cassie as been protective of her.
My 13 year old autistic son walks Cassie everyday after school, its part of his routine and she is his dog, she has taught him so much,she taught him to love, to which i am so grateful for, i trust her 100% as i know she does everything she is told, if you say sit she sits, stay she stays even when other dogs or cats are around.
When i walk her with the shih tzu, i never put her on a lead she walks beside the others at her own pace which is now quite slow as she is getting old now.
My hubby was once out with Cassie when a xbreed dog came running out of a garden and attacked Cassie my hubby had to kick the dog to get it off then pick cassie up and run home with her, the dog had left punture teeth marks on Cassie`s neck and back and she never once faught back, we thought that this might make he nasty or weary of other dogs but it hasn`t she is still her friendly self, her is a pic of her at my mum`s house with my brothers 2 young kids, its a fave of mine cos she looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Food motivates him, he's not too keen on toys. will try the handful of treats, rather than one. i always recall him loads during the walk, so he doesn't think it's hometime when i call him.
> 
> Sallyanne - you say go and get him, how will i do that without a lead on?


Walk up to him and put his lead on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know that it's the owner not the dog that is normally the problem, but when I am walking Amber I have no idea how a dog has been trained from a distance, so I always cross over to avoid them. I'm never happy seeing staffy or any bull type breeds, I have never really liked them but the bad publicity they have has not helped.

But I do know what like when people cross over rather than walk past you, Amber is very big with alot of hair and if her hair is not tired back you can't see her eyes so she may look threatening.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

This may have already been coverred as i am being very naughty and not reading the whole thread but i do believe and have had to learn that different breeds play very differently

Some are very vocal, some mouthy, some like to sit on their playmate, some bounce, some chase.

I do feel the staffies i have encountered exhibit a very specific type of play

They seem to stop dead locate their target and hurtle at them like a bat out hell.

I will confess i have pooped myself a couple of times but stood firm and then play has commenced.

Usually quite boisterous play but definately PLAY.

I can undertsand why the approach might be a bit intimidating but it really is no different to an excited labrador bounding over and bouncing (which i must say Oscar HATES)


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Whenever I see them when I'm out walking the dog, especially when they are off lead, I do give them a wide berth. Saw two today, both were off lead, one was chasing a dog, completely out of control, the other was doing the classic tree hanging and was being beaten by the owner with a stick when it saw the other staffy. I stayed well clear of them, because I really do not trust any staffy/staffy type around my dog. Had one staffy in the park and he used to play nicely with ollie but would then suddenly grab Ollie's ear and drag ollie along, and the owner had to hit it across the head with a chain lead to make him let go. Now, I really don't trust them at all. They are fine with people (if they have been brought up right) but when I have ollie with me, I don't trust them at all. To be honest, I don't like yorkies, westies, terriers or anything similar to these types around Ollie either as I've had bad experiences with them. Why can't people either teach their dogs proper recall or muzzle them if they aren't good with other dogs? I'd want to see all staffys on lead and muzzled when out because they are not to be trusted with other dogs. Staffys are a breed that do not like other dogs and can suddenly turn, as are most "fighting" dogs, akitas etc. Yorkies, westies and terriers should all be trained with good recall, and if not, on lead also as they are yappy and snappy with other dogs.


   :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Where I live I wouldn't trust any of the staffies unless I knew the owner. The type of people here that own them have their houses raided and out come canibis plants.. Their dogs are never on leads and I know what one done to a poodle down the road so I wouldn't trust them. If I saw one at the park and the owner looked sensible then I'd trust one alot more. Was one at a show the other week and I was up talking to it and Blu was playing with it but that's because someone sensible owned it. Constantly see people with staffie puppies but the next week they have another and you don't see that one again so I think they all breed and sell them off because I don't think a half decent breeder would sell them a puppy!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

imo no dog whatever breed that dosent have good recall should be off lead, i dont trust my huskies recall 100% so i keep them under control its really annoying when any dog whatever breed come charging up to my in control dogs! they have been attacked by a gsd,boxer and a terrier but i dont blame the dogs just the owners! my dogs sometimes go for walks with a very obedient, dog friendly staffie shes always off lead shes a very steady little dog


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


i don;t want to be pedantic...but an experience is an experience and not an opinion...you might like to think about that a bit... not in any way thinking that all spaniels should be muzzled and so staffies or any other breed ... and well...mine was a provocation to prove how preposterous and inconsequential was your initial statement


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I was going to put something on earlier but by the time I had finished reading everything had moved on.
I used to love staffies with a passion, I used to go about spouting about how it's the owner and not the dog that was at fault then a staffie that Ailsa had know since it was 8 weeks old and who she saw every week without fail walked up to her and killed her. The thing that killed her was well trained, it has a first rate owner who has owned staffies for years, the thing gave no warning and Ailsa did nothing to warrant what happened to her, we actually had to take the things teeth out of Ailsa's head as they were still in her. Whilst I still like staffies I no longer trust them around my dogs and never will. 
Terri


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Kinski said:


> I was going to put something on earlier but by the time I had finished reading everything had moved on.
> I used to love staffies with a passion, I used to go about spouting about how it's the owner and not the dog that was at fault then a staffie that Ailsa had know since it was 8 weeks old and who she saw every week without fail walked up to her and killed her. The thing that killed her was well trained, it has a first rate owner who has owned staffies for years, the thing gave no warning and Ailsa did nothing to warrant what happened to her, we actually had to take the things teeth out of Ailsa's head as they were still in her. Whilst I still like staffies I no longer trust them around my dogs and never will.
> Terri


So sorry for your loss, how awful. 

I have to say since my lovely old cat Billy was killed by 2 Staffies that were "roaming" i find it really hard to feel the same about the breed as i did before.

However in my instance it was ignorant owners who were at fault. I would feel the same if it had been labs/cockers/terries or any other breed.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Kinski said:


> I was going to put something on earlier but by the time I had finished reading everything had moved on.
> I used to love staffies with a passion, I used to go about spouting about how it's the owner and not the dog that was at fault then a staffie that Ailsa had know since it was 8 weeks old and who she saw every week without fail walked up to her and killed her. The thing that killed her was well trained, it has a first rate owner who has owned staffies for years, the thing gave no warning and Ailsa did nothing to warrant what happened to her, we actually had to take the things teeth out of Ailsa's head as they were still in her. Whilst I still like staffies I no longer trust them around my dogs and never will.
> Terri


sorry to hear that. that's what i mean, i like staffies but don't trust them around other dogs. what's wrong with that?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> sorry to hear that. that's what i mean, i like staffies but don't trust them around other dogs. what's wrong with that?


I think any generalisation about an entire breed is bound to call offense


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> sorry to hear that. that's what i mean, i like staffies but don't trust them around other dogs. what's wrong with that?


You didn't put it across in that manner did you ?
I detest loose out of control dogs that come pestering us,breed is irrelavent.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> You didn't put it across in that manner did you ?
> I hate loose out of control dogs,breed is irrelavent.


I agree. but if you havn't got control of your own dog you can't complain about other people's dog's:cursing: Sound's like the Mum's the playground when someone hit's there kid's back then they moan cos someone's hit thier little darlingut:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I agree. but if you havn't got control of your own dog you can't complain about other people's dog's:cursing: Sound's like the Mum's the playground when someone hit's there kid's back then they moan cos someone's hit thier little darlingut:


i have got control, how many times? he's still being trained and he's still going through his teenage phase. you still haven't answered me, have you got a dog through a teenage phase?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to say I regret when gowing up we had a very aggressive border collie. I remeber many incidents between other dogs (some of them running up to her while she was on a lead) and other times people (some even chased her)

I know the reason she was like this is because we didnt take her to puppy classes and enroll her in agility, or something she could work her brains out on as she was a very smart girl. She was lovely with family members she knew as well as cats which was a surprise. My dad wouldnt allow my mom to enroll her into class because hes a cheapo 

But I can honestly say Ive learnt from the past and I know when my boyfriend and I do get our pup/dog we well enroll it in classes, socailize it, enroll it maybe in agility, or some other sport. Basically I will try to be a better owner this time.

It does break my heart tho that I couldnt give our dog a really happy dog life but what can a nine yea old do :crying:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i have got control, how many times? he's still being trained and he's still going through his teenage phase. you still haven't answered me, have you got a dog through a teenage phase?


Personally I did it by putting Arnie back on the lead re-training and re-training. Just because a dog hits the teenage years it is not an excuse to make allowances. Would you do this with a child that you have brought up to know the difference between right and wrong then it tries to go off the rails would you not reaffirm the correct ways. 
Yes its a pain in the butt, just when you think you have everything great, the recall etc, the teenage years kick in, thats the time when training should be up'ed to reaffirm everything.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Teenage stage? I'd like to know what this is, I've had barney since he was 6 months old and he is now 4 and I've honestly never had much of a problem with his recall or him misbehaving because he hit his terrible twos or because he became a teenager, I believe it is all nonsense that is just made up when an owner looses control.

Barney sometimes get's glued to a scent and shuts off on his recall, but throw a ball by him and he soon grabs it and comes back.

I took my dog training classes, and still do every now and then. Barney also passed his kennel club good citizens award bronze, silver and gold all by the time he was 2 years old.

so remind me again, teenage years


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i have got control, how many times? he's still being trained and he's still going through his teenage phase. you still haven't answered me, have you got a dog through a teenage phase?


For the second time now Yes a jrt a springer a lab and am about to go through it again with my cocker. And No i never left a lead on them for other owner's to get them away from thier dog's you didn't answer me why can your dog be a teenager and run after dog's but a staffy that does it has a bad owner?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Teenage stage? I'd like to know what this is, I've had barney since he was 6 months old and he is now 4 and I've honestly never had much of a problem with his recall or him misbehaving because he hit his terrible twos or because he became a teenager, I believe it is all nonsense that is just made up when an owner looses control.
> 
> Barney sometimes get's glued to a scent and shuts off on his recall, but throw a ball by him and he soon grabs it and comes back.
> 
> ...


basically around 1-2 years, they lose recall, completely ignore you and can be right pain in the asses. he lost his recall completely a few months ago, and I have been retraining him on a long line. he's coming out of it now, but obviously sometimes he's still going to do the teenage thing and ignore me, but we have to progress.

my dog did and does go to training classes, he goes to agility etc etc.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i know that, but he's getting trained, and he's got a lead on (trailing) so if the other oner feels like they want to grab ollie (for whatever reason) they can. have you tried to get a dog through a teenage phase? it's bloody hard work.
> 
> never met a bad spaniel, but if that's someone's experience, then that's their opinion.


Even one of my spaniels is male dog aggressive.

I think as said you made a very sweeping statement, that has not fact in it what so ever. 
Staffs, are friendly and loving like all other dogs, but can also be agressive and feisty like other dogs. People only highlight them because the media attaches this negative stigma to them. 
You wouldn't make a thread about Poodles having to wear muzzles because the odd one goes for other dogs. 

I'll make a list for what has gone for my dogs

Gone for:
Husky
Lab
Yorkie
Jack russel
Collie
Greyhound
Cocker
Springer

Played with:
Patterdales
Boxers
Staffies!!!
Border terriers
Old eng shep

I remember taking Bess to the skate park once. And two guys, with buzz cuts and ciggs hanging from their mouths, chains around their necks came into it. With a blue and white staffy with a leather harness on. I thought "Oh crap" so i was ready to hold it off, as were my mates. It came running over and dived bombed onto its back! Wagging his bum like snake hips and licking bess all over. So you can always misjudge people too. The people turned out to be very nice. And Buster (the staff) laid on my lap and went to sleep!
Don't make assumptions on things. Your dog could be giving off bad signals, causing the dogs to react.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> For the second time now Yes a jrt a springer a lab and am about to go through it again with my cocker. And No i never left a lead on them for other owner's to get them away from thier dog's you didn't answer me why can your dog be a teenager and run after dog's but a staffy that does it has a bad owner?


so you didn't put a lead on it? so when it lost its recall, you let it off?

i'm talking about staffys that are aggressive, not ones that simply ignore the owner.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> basically around 1-2 years, they lose recall, completely ignore you and can be right pain in the asses. he lost his recall completely a few months ago, and I have been retraining him on a long line. he's coming out of it now, but obviously sometimes he's still going to do the teenage thing and ignore me, but we have to progress.
> 
> my dog did and does go to training classes, he goes to agility etc etc.


None of my dogs have had "teenage stage" and i have had over 40.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Buster did in a big way it depends on the dog I think some turn into total menaces.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> None of my dogs have had "teenage stage" and i have had over 40.


well, you're lucky then, but it can occur in any dog.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> well, you're lucky then, but it can occur in any dog.


Same as aggression, maybe?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Same as aggression, maybe?


well yeah


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> None of my dogs have had "teenage stage" and i have had over 40.


You and me both, I have trained and been around dogs most of my life, although barney is my first dog, I still have not experienced it either.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Teenage stage? I'd like to know what this is, I've had barney since he was 6 months old and he is now 4 and I've honestly never had much of a problem with his recall or him misbehaving because he hit his terrible twos or because he became a teenager, I believe it is all nonsense that is just made up when an owner looses control.
> 
> Barney sometimes get's glued to a scent and shuts off on his recall, but throw a ball by him and he soon grabs it and comes back.
> 
> ...


The "teenage phase" is well documented on here so to say it doesn't exist is rubbish.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> so you didn't put a lead on it? so when it lost its recall, you let it off? ut: yes i did but i did leave the lead on when i let them go
> 
> i'm talking about staffys that are aggressive, not ones that simply ignore the owner.


then you should have made that clear. Just wondering do you get pmt?:blushing:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> then you should have made that clear. Just wondering do you get pmt?:blushing:


yes, but not at the mo. 

i'm just wondering, do you think long lines are dangerous for other dogs and people?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> The "teenage phase" is well documented on here so to say it doesn't exist is rubbish.


Well I've been in dog training since I was 12 and owned my first dog at 17 and although I have heard of this, I have never seen it. Anytime someone has apologized for their dog's behavior it's always been the same excuse,"Sorry he's going through his teenage years, or he's just turned two and going through the terrible twos stage".

I'll believe it when I experience it :001_tt2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i can understand the teenage yrs zeb is going through the let ignore everyone stage and even ignoring food (although im starting to use hot dog sausages now to see if he realises it nice to come back) 

But Bear hasnt started it yet and i dont think he will so it depends on the dog i think.x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Well I've been in dog training since I was 12 and owned my first dog at 17 and although I have heard of this, I have never seen it. Anytime someone has apologized for their dog's behavior it's always been the same excuse,"Sorry he's going through his teenage years, or he's just turned two and going through the terrible twos stage".
> 
> I'll believe it when I experience it :001_tt2:


I never used it as an excuse for bad behaviour just put in a lot more work


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Well I've been in dog training since I was 12 and owned my first dog at 17 and although I have heard of this, I have never seen it. Anytime someone has apologized for their dog's behavior it's always been the same excuse,"Sorry he's going through his teenage years, or he's just turned two and going through the terrible twos stage".
> 
> I'll believe it when I experience it :001_tt2:


So every person who sais their dog has hit the "teenage phase" is just a crap owner ??????? In your opinion

ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> So every person who sais their dog has hit the "teenage phase" is just a crap owner ??????? In your opinion
> 
> ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


Did I say crap owner? No, I just said looses control, everyone can loose control, I have done with Maya.

I'm just saying I have NEVER experienced it myself and feel most people use it as an excuse for their dog's behavior. It may or may not exist i can't say, I'm just saying I don't belie it does and that's my honest opinion.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> yes, but not at the mo.  Can you warn me when you do
> 
> i'm just wondering, do you think long lines are dangerous for other dogs and people?


I know a lot of people who use them I'm not that shaw about them where i go as i'm in the wood's alot I think they get tangled up a lot. But a park or field is fine. I'd rather a long line than a lead though. I'd be worried about the handle.I'm training Badger abit different I've had her off the lead from day one. So far she's doing well but she's only 6month's time will tell


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did I say crap owner? No, I just said looses control, everyone can loose control, I have done with Maya.
> 
> I'm just saying I have NEVER experienced it myself and feel most people use it as an excuse for their dog's behavior. It may or may not exist i can't say, I'm just saying I don't belie it does and that's my honest opinion.


yes and some of us saw your " training" recently on here with the rats so excuse me for taking everything you say and disregarding it.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

When Arran hit 10 months he turned in to a stroppy git, he refused to come back to me, he refused to do anything he was told, as someone said I went over to him shoved him on the lead and told him that's it son you've blown it for the rest of the walk. It took him a while to get the idea that if he wasn't going to behave then he wasn't going to have a good walk. I've seen people who have left leads/lines trailing behind their dogs, the dogs legs have become tangled up in them resulting in the dog falling over, I've also seen the trailing leads get wound around peoples legs causing them to nearly fall over. They also have a tendency to go through the biggest pile of dog poo that is lying around .

Terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

I never avoid staffs even when out on my own with ours! just like i dont avoid the yappy little yorkie that tugs at the lead when people walk near! cant belive people are still seeing staffies the same! its awful! my little guys played with a darling staffie the other day over the feild! Thing is i know my dogs are 100% under my controll so even if the other persons dog isnt (staffy or not) i know mine will do as there told!

I could understand people avoiding a dog OF ANY BREED that was or looked to be running riot but crossing the road or moving out the way of the dog because of the look or the breed is complete rubbish!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> yes and some of us saw your " training" recently on here with the rats so excuse me for taking everything you say and disregarding it.


 Whatever


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Whatever


What an inciteful and intelligent response


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Springer Husky! what do you mean by you have been in training since 12??? 
you have trained the dogs how you thought or you have worked along side a "Qulaifed" and "experienced" trainer?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Kinski said:


> When Arran hit 10 months he turned in to a stroppy git, he refused to come back to me, he refused to do anything he was told, as someone said I went over to him shoved him on the lead and told him that's it son you've blown it for the rest of the walk. It took him a while to get the idea that if he wasn't going to behave then he wasn't going to have a good walk. I've seen people who have left leads/lines trailing behind their dogs, the dogs legs have become tangled up in them resulting in the dog falling over, I've also seen the trailing leads get wound around peoples legs causing them to nearly fall over. They also have a tendency to go through the biggest pile of dog poo that is lying around .
> 
> Terri


Yeah me springer's 2 he get's grounded now and again


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Springer Husky! what do you mean by you have been in training since 12???
> you have trained the dogs how you thought or you have worked along side a "Qulaifed" and "experienced" trainer?


There was a dog training class at the end of my road, I started when I was 12 helping other people with their dogs, training the dogs either instead of the owner or training the other owner's dog when they had more than one. I didn't become a "trainer" per say till I was 16 and I was given the puppy class. When I got Maya last year, I sadly had to stop to train my own dog and i'm not sure i'll continue being a trainer till Maya has passed all her good citizens first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

wow so your a trainer now! what qualification do you have!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> None of my dogs have had "teenage stage" and i have had over 40.


LOL, well I am sending you my darling Archie over


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL, well I am sending you my darling Archie over


I have a feeling he would not be alone


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> wow so your a trainer now! what qualification do you have!


None in training yet, although I'm hoping to save enough money to enroll on an animal behaviour course.

The only qualifications I do have is animal care level 1 & 2.

I would like to become a fully qualified trainer and would love to train animals for movies etc but also take on dogs from shelters that are untrained and have problems being re-homed because of their bad behaviour.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> None in training yet, although I'm hoping to save enough money to enroll on an animal behaviour course.
> 
> The only qualifications I do have is animal care level 1 & 2.
> 
> I would like to become a fully qualified trainer and would love to train animals for movies etc but also take on dogs from shelters that are untrained and have problems being re-homed because of their bad behaviour.


Is that so you can breed from the ones that haven't been spayed


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

ohh i thought as you said you was a trainer you was qulaifed 
I hope you can train rescue dogs in the futhure! but in the right and posative way next time!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> ohh i thought as you said you was a trainer you was qulaifed
> Good luck with all the training! I hope you can train rescue dogs! but in the right and posative way!


Thanks, No I wish I was, I just love training dogs and i'm always looking to teach barney new stuff


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

OK.. thats enuff.
Some times you lot amaze me. 
Springer has her views, you have yours, lets except it, and move on, or i will close the thread.
in the words of a certain member here 
END OF!
Thx for your understanding!
3 Reddogs
Moderator.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Is that so you can breed from the ones that haven't been spayed


Thats a bit low below the belt dont you think


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Thats a bit low below the belt dont you think


No i don't given the history


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

whos the certain member red ? lmfao


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did I say crap owner? No, I just said looses control, everyone can loose control, I have done with Maya.
> 
> I'm just saying I have NEVER experienced it myself and feel most people use it as an excuse for their dog's behavior. It may or may not exist i can't say, I'm just saying I don't belie it does and that's my honest opinion.


I don't think i have lost control because my Arch is going through adolescent, i am not making excuses for his behaviour, he is just testing boundaries, easier distracted, hormones etc


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> OK.. thats enuff.
> Some times you lot amaze me.
> Springer has her views, you have yours, lets except it, and move on, or i will close the thread.
> in the words of a certain member here
> ...


Ty Red, it's a shame when opinions go far out of hand and off topic.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> OK.. thats enuff.
> Some times you lot amaze me.
> Springer has her views, you have yours, lets except it, and move on, or i will close the thread.
> in the words of a certain member here
> ...


I have made my feelings on the "training techniques" of this individual quite clear to you and therefore i object to being "preached" at by the member in question.

The member was entrusted with a rescue bitch whom she then went on to have a litter from - therefore the point i made was a fair point.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> I don't think i have lost control because my Arch is going through adolescent, i am not making excuses for his behaviour, he is just testing boundaries, easier distracted, hormones etc


Hmm maybe I just don't get why I have not had this? I'm sure I'll probably get this one day in my life and be more understanding towards it.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

You Were Warned.
Thread Closed!!


----------

